

Statistical Data Mining Tutorials (2005) - carlosgg
http://www.autonlab.org/tutorials/

======
Wonnk13
This has to be top 10 in the sites I have revisited over the years and
occasionally still reference. An excellent collection!

~~~
usernew1817
do you have any other reference for data mining (specifically for statistical
interpretation)

